# Donor Conception Network Workshops



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi
Just thought I'd mention here that DCN are running workshops that might be of interest:

The* Preparation for DC Parenthood* workshops are designed for those thinking about using donor conception to create their families, or those who have decided for sure to use this route but would like an opportunity to think through the implications before going ahead.

The *Telling and Talking * workshops are designed for those who already have children conceived this way and who want to explore different ways to talk to their children about their origins.

There are dates targetted at single women.

I've just booked up on the Telling and Talking one for single women in London on Sat 28 November. It's only £20 including lunch and the DCN Telling and Talking book. Is anyone else interested? Has anyone been on them already? What are they like?

More on the DCN website: http://www.donor-conception-network.org/dcn_workshops.htm

Best wishes
OneStep

/links


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I did think about going to the Nov one.  I am worried it's too soon for me though as I'll only be 12 weeks then - but it looks like the next single womans one won't be til June which will be too late. 

Am more tempted now I know you will be there onestep.

starbuck


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Fraggles
The Telling and Talking workshop I'm going to is on the 28 November - the direct link to the Telling and Talking Schedule is: http://www.donor-conception-network.org/tellandtalk_schedule09.htm

There are other dates in November for the Preparing for Parenthood workshops - one of which is on 21 November.

Best wishes
OneStep

/links


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Just to let you know that due to high demand we have added a new Preparing for DC Parenthood workshop date. 
It is 6th February 2010 and is for single women and lesbians only. A pilot workshop for these two groups of women was run recently and proved very popular and successful.
Full details and a booking form are on the DC Network website. http://www.donor-conception-network.org/preparingfor_workshops.htm

Be good to see some FF'ers there.

Olivia


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Olivia, thanks - is there any childcare at these workshops? Thanks Coco xx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry no childcare.  We did look into this for the Telling and Talking workshops (where most people already have children - some are pregnant) but it would have put the cost out of many people's reach.  In individual cases we can sometimes help with childcare costs.

I can see from your profile Cocochanel that you already have a child, but most people coming on the Preparation workshops are not yet parents so we never considered child care for this one.
Olivia


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Olivia, I accept that it might push the costs up considerably to provide childcare at workshops, but the reality for single mums wanting to participate in the telling and talking workshops is that we often don't have anyone who can step in and look after our little ones.  It then makes a very sad and simple equation:  no childcare available = inability to attend workshop.  I don't mean to be negative, but this is the reality for me.

A-Mx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi A-M and others,
I'm listening.  I wonder if you could say how much you would be willing to pay for Telling and Talking workshops with childcare and whether holding such events in, say, a community centre rather than an hotel (as we do at the moment) to help bring down costs, would be acceptable.
Happy to have public or PM responses to this.
Olivia


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Olivia, I will PM you tonight with some ideas.  Many thanks for being open to discussion about this, it's appreciated.  

A-Mx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Look forward to hearing from you A-M...and anyone else who is interested in attending but would need child care.
Olivia


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I would be very interested, especially if there was childcare. I would prefer to forgo the luxury of a hotel if meant that I could bring the girls.
Sam x


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Olivia, yes me too. I'm not worried about the meeting being in a hotel. Community centre, church or village halls are good options too. Coco xxx


----------



## sohocat (Aug 11, 2009)

Agh!    

I wish there was something like that in the United States.  I am from LA and would love somthing like this here.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

sohocat - you could try choicemoms, run by Mikki Morrisette...they are US based

* To learn more about the choicemoms group, please visit
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/choicemoms

Hope this is useful
x


----------

